# New 2011 Mercedes Sprinter-Alko 6 Ton Tag Axle 616CDi/619CDi



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

One or Two Members disputed postings I made regarding the Original Alko Mercedes 3,500kG-4,200Kg Chassis (From memory, I think one member suggested it would not be able to move as there would be no drive wheels!) . Well here is another new one...........and it is 6 Ton GVW

Following on from a Brochure posted by trek on the forum

Here < Click

I made an enquiry with Frankia and there reply was (Edited)

So there you have it, at last, the new 6 Ton Mercedes. Albeit as far as I know with just two Rear Driven Wheels.

Frankia Mercedes 6 ton

In English

TM


----------



## PeterV (Dec 28, 2010)

*New 2011 Mercedes Sprinter-Alko 6 Ton Tag Axle 616CDi/619CD*

I'm interested in this MH too.
The Alko 6 Ton Tag Axle seems to be very new (saw the prototype) at the Dusseldorf Fair.
Anybody has experiences with it?
With a tag axle, I suppose it will very stable in handling.
I know the Mercedes engine is really good (especially the 3-liter with automatic gearbox).
but how about fuel consumption?
How about the Frankia building quality (I've heard good things about it).
Hope to hear from any users...
Thanks,

Peter

BTW : this is my first posting here...I've been reading the forum regurlarly for more than one year alreayd however...


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I can't seem to get onto the Merc link as it seems to require an authorisation password?

Wobby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have same problem.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree. Only a site called Philinstall seems dedicated to the topic and my computer told me it contained a virus, so I did not open it up.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## PeterV (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't open the link either.
Maybe teemyob can post the link again?
Frankia does offer the Luxury class on the new Alko 6 ton tag axle chassis; I saw (the prototype?) in Dusseldorf.
I haven't read any comment or user experience of the type yet.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

PeterV said:


> I can't open the link either.
> Maybe teemyob can post the link again?
> Frankia does offer the Luxury class on the new Alko 6 ton tag axle chassis; I saw (the prototype?) in Dusseldorf.
> I haven't read any comment or user experience of the type yet.
> ...


Yes, it would be very interesting to see as I've never seen an Alko chassis with rear wheel drive.

Wobby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Link*

Gee,

I posted that back in November, last year. Wondered why it had no interest seeing as there are so many Tag Axle Fans. I will look for a new link. It seems Frankia have locked the one above with a log in password.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Merc Tag*

Here is the best info I could find on the New Mercedes Tag

Frankia Mercedes Tag

Click the video for more info

or try this link

dobbelt aksel


----------



## PeterV (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, teemyob.
I'm curious to know how this MH handles on the road (stability, performance, fuel consumption).
Seems to be a quite rare combination.
Anyone has seen it in real already?

Regards,

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Peter and new*



PeterV said:


> Thanks for posting this, teemyob.
> I'm curious to know how this MH handles on the road (stability, performance, fuel consumption).
> Seems to be a quite rare combination.
> Anyone has seen it in real already?
> ...


All Very new, so I very much doubt there is even one on the UK Roads as of yet.

Must be someone looking to buy one?

MY only thoughts are that there will only be two driven rear wheels. Unlike the standard 5 ton chassis that has 4 on one axle.

Would be great if Mercedes made a Quadro Tag. Then we could have a 6x6 motorhome without going to the expense of bigger army type Unimogs.

TM


----------



## PeterV (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Peter and new*



teemyob said:


> MY only thoughts are that there will only be two driven rear wheels. Unlike the standard 5 ton chassis that has 4 on one axle.
> 
> TM


That's right, and that's why I'm interested to know how this MH handles on the road.
I have some slight doubts about the "middde" wheels (i.e. the first of the tag axle) being able to do the driving.

Peter


----------



## CWH (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi,
The tag axle Al-Ko Mercedes Sprinter is also used on the Pilote Explorateur (www.pilote.fr) and the Le Voyageur (www.levoyageur.fr).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tips*



CWH said:


> Hi,
> The tag axle Al-Ko Mercedes Sprinter is also used on the Pilote Explorateur (www.pilote.fr) and the Le Voyageur (www.levoyageur.fr).


Thanks for the info!

Link here > Pilote Mercedes 6t Alko

Of course, Frankia comes under the French Parent PILOTE Groupe

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*One for sale*

Mercedes 6t Alko Tag for sale here


----------



## PeterV (Dec 28, 2010)

Link to an article in Norway...
With a translator, I understand that Frankia had the monopoly for the first year...
I wonder how many of this camper would be built/sold...

http://www.campingnorge.no/sprinter-bobilchassis-med-3-aksler.html


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*monopoly*

Thanks for the Link!

I think it will sell and I also think other manufacturers in Continental Europe will eventually take it up.

Because

Many are getting fed up of Fiat problems
Buyers are wanting RWD
The only other real option in that wight range (currently) is the Iveco
Iveco's Engine is agricultural compared to MB's V6 
Iveco's don't have the true Auto option

Only main hurdle is the higher Price of the MB/Alko.

TM


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I've now seen it in the Reise Mobil Magazine loan, to me by a Swedish chap camped next door.

It looks very good and is RWD all be it on the front set of rear wheels.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

I chose not to have a dual rear axle layout for the following--

On wet grass, the front pair off tyres (rear) are dragged sideways, on a front wheel drive vehicle this adds to the drag causing wheelspin.

Rear wheel drive on a Merc has a limited slip action via the brakes giving it much better traction off road.

A large M/h has a long overhang, tag axles cannot be raised or lowered to overcome this (so far) although not sure about the new air suspension type, if I were to buy one, I would want it.

Twin rears although more difficult to check the tyre pressures will have a greater wear life than tag type axle tyres.

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

We just need Frankia to build 4x4 and 4x6's now. Oh and put a VarioSpace on a Mercedes Sprinter chassis with a decent layout.

TM


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The alco tag axle on the Merc has been around a bit. It started over two (or was it three?) years back at Dussledorf with a single rear axle Merc with fully independant rear suspension and chassis by Alco. It was on the Merc stand. I covered it in MMM at the time in "Salon Snippets" It looked well engineered. The tag axle variant is a genuine tag axle (Unlike the Fiats) because its a non driven axle sat next to a rear driven axle. The suppleness of the suspension should help on wet grass but only having two wheels driving out of a total of 6 will not. The original Merc 616 had a single rear axle with twin tyres each side giving drive on four out of six tyres. Theoretically twice the grip of the tag axle variant. But not fully independant rear suspension.
From experience expect around 18 MPG average out of the 3 litre Auto pulling around 6 tonnes. 

C.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

MiketheWelshman said:


> I chose not to have a dual rear axle layout for the following--
> 
> On wet grass, the front pair off tyres (rear) are dragged sideways, on a front wheel drive vehicle this adds to the drag causing wheelspin.
> 
> ...


I found one major asset of twin rear axel, stability in strong cross wind
Our current Merc has quite a long overhang and is very susceptible 
To cross winds something That wasn't problem with my previous van.

Wobby


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Well I I'm not sure they will ever make a 4x4 but the Premier class we saw certainly filled most of those specs's, a new range of finishes for the cabinets and uphosterys with variospace option, but then the price started to climb, on upside of £150k. We decided to hang on to the present one for a while and await developments. Hence the splash-out on the suspension and jacks. Just measured the van and found with over height selected, 15 inch clearance underneath the tow-bar, at running (normal) height 12 inch and on lowered, 8inch. This is inline with the cad dwg from Gliderite so happy with the outcome so far.
As far as the ride is concerned, its more stable in the rear simply because of less body roll and a softer bump absorption, however it's still pretty rigid in the front and I wonder if the bump stops are being hit. I shall look into this with changing the front springs in mind.
Mike


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Good point Wooby, have experienced this going into Spain from france along the Med coast, most of the car/ caravans were crawling or stopped. I am hoping the upgrade will help with a lot less body roll.
Mike


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I used to drive a 6x4 Jeep conversion - it was rubbish unless the front-rear diff lock was engaged because the rear non-driven wheels took the weight off the driven wheels - tried to back up a driveway once and the driven wheels lifted off and span - no idea what it would be like without the front being driven as these MH seem to be.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*C*



CliveMott said:


> The alco tag axle on the Merc has been around a bit. It started over two (or was it three?) years back at Dussledorf with a single rear axle Merc with fully independant rear suspension and chassis by Alco. It was on the Merc stand. I covered it in MMM at the time in "Salon Snippets" It looked well engineered. The tag axle variant is a genuine tag axle (Unlike the Fiats) because its a non driven axle sat next to a rear driven axle. The suppleness of the suspension should help on wet grass but only having two wheels driving out of a total of 6 will not. The original Merc 616 had a single rear axle with twin tyres each side giving drive on four out of six tyres. Theoretically twice the grip of the tag axle variant. But not fully independant rear suspension.
> From experience expect around 18 MPG average out of the 3 litre Auto pulling around 6 tonnes.
> 
> C.


"In a another post you wrote

No No No its not a bl...y Tag axle. Its a Double axle. A Tag axle is a non driven axle in front or behind a rear DRIVEN axle. (Look at many Sainsburys lorries to see them) But I have NEVER seen a Tag axle on a motorhome.

Rant over

C."

AL-KO or ALKO chassis, not alco


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*alko truck*

One for sale here


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: alko truck*



teemyob said:


> One for sale here


Re your previous post, surely it's a tandem axle not Tag or Double, or is that incorrect too, I think though that "Tag" is acceptable so long as people understand that it's simply a two rear axle (Not a twin axle as that to me means a single axle with twin wheels on) vehicle being referred too, otherwise we risk becoming pedantic about every thing slightly technical.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: alko truck*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > One for sale here
> ...


It was not me that was being pedantic (you should know my posts by now ) read the post of Clive's that I quoted)).

Clive rants about it being called a Tag, not me.

You can call it what you wish!

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: alko truck*



teemyob said:


> One for sale here


Also saw one for sale whilst we were in Germany this summer, in Bocholt at a dealers, also a Frankia, nice van.

Teemyob i thought you said that Pilote had exclusive rights for the time being?

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: alko truck*



coppo said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > One for sale here
> ...


I was led to believe Pilote Group (Frankia's parent company) had just two years exclusivity.

Pilote Have a few brands like

Pilote
Frankia
Bavaria
Moveo

A Bavaria Version

Trev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: alko truck*



teemyob said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


I hadn't read the full thread TM, life too short etc :black: :black: I just gave my opinion, and what I call them.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

No worries.

The Bavaria in the link is not an Alko by the way. That is only sold as a lesser brand with the standard axle.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*More Alko's*

Some more here

Frankia Mercedes Alko with Thelma Retarder

Another 2012 with Mercedes Alko and Retarder

All Frankia need do now is build a Mercedes ALKO with a Slide out! Has to be the ultimate European Motorhome then?.

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wonder how much a 2 year old one would go for, look very nice.

€90,000.00?


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

IANA I notice that no one has picked up on your most pertinant comment in that on soft ground the non driven rear wheels will take weight off the driven wheels thus reducing or preventing traction.

I was thinking the same myself but you beat me to it


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

IANA I have just read your post again. Sorry if it sounds as if I have misquoted you but your reply just confirmed what I was thinking.

Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*thought of that*



5bells said:


> IANA I notice that no one has picked up on your most pertinant comment in that on soft ground the non driven rear wheels will take weight off the driven wheels thus reducing or preventing traction.
> 
> I was thinking the same myself but you beat me to it


I had mentioned that elsewhere on the forum. But I guess only time and mileages and forums will tell!.

TM


----------

